# Our fishery has lost another legend part 2



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Our fishery has lost another legend part 2*_
"Laid My Friend “Jig Head” Ed to rest yesterday. His friends and family saw all the testimony people left on my FB Posts and were grateful Ed touched so many lives.

I was asked to speak and I conveyed just how much Ed would be missed in our “Fishing Universe”, Told a few Fish stories and quoted Captain Garett Hubbard when I told him Ed was in Hospice Care. “Ed certainly lived his life the way he wanted to, right to the very end” No Doubt!

This is a picture of the Anchor Wreath sent by The Hubbard Family. Also, a picture that I think symbolizes the Ed we loved!

I know I will think of my Friend often, especially every time I drop a line!

Bent Rods & Tight Lines For Ever! Long Live Jig Head Ed!"
John Martin


Denorris Hall

"It was amazing to see 6 people tolling on the way out an Ed would be he only one catching fish back o back. True Legend!!!!"
Ronald Horst

"Fished next to him on a 39hr took half a trip to start a conversation after that cool guy.RIP"
Tim Fischer

"Thanks for the memories Ed"


----------

